# Flexible gas lines behid walls, up to code?



## gante (Jan 17, 2008)

I will be having a plumber doing some work in the garage for the heater. He tells me that he will be installing some flexible gas lines which are being currently used in new constructions and are approved for use behind the walls (not under the house). He tells me that this is much easier to install therefore it would cost less. I just want to verify that this type of flexible gas line is up to code and can be used behind the walls. I live in Southern California, so he said that this is a big plus specially when it comes to earthquakes since the lines won't break. Any info would be apreciated. By the way this is a licensed plumber if it makes any difference.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't know what you mean about flexable pipe... Are you talking about this..........http://www.omegaflex.com/trac/home/


----------



## Rivethead (Dec 26, 2008)

Here's another bundle of info. for your reading pleasure. I have flex-line feeding a gas fireplace. Some of that line is exposed and some is above a drop ceiling. You may want to pay particular attention to protecting the hidden line from damage and to the proper bonding procedures.

http://www.gastite.com/include/languages/english/downloads/pdfs/Nov2008_DI_Guide.pdf


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, good point .. The mfg requirs it to be grounded.........Check with the inspections dept. in your area. They allow it to be installed behind wall.. may not


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

He's talking about CSST (corrugated stainless steel tubing) gasline. It is commonly used nowadays and works great. It does have some seismic advantages over hard-piping. Electrical bonding is very important with a couple of the major brands. Be sure your plumber pulls a permit to have it inspected...There's a lot of installation criteria involving protection of the pipe itself to electrical bonding to leak testing.


----------



## gante (Jan 17, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> He's talking about CSST (corrugated stainless steel tubing) gasline. It is commonly used nowadays and works great. It does have some seismic advantages over hard-piping. Electrical bonding is very important with a couple of the major brands. Be sure your plumber pulls a permit to have it inspected...There's a lot of installation criteria involving protection of the pipe itself to electrical bonding to leak testing.


 
The plumber never mentioned anything about permits, I assume he has no intention of getting one. This job will only be to redo some of the plumbing from the house to the detached garage. He is planning to use this "flexible" piping in the garage only. This will feed the heater and gas dryer only. Will this require a permit?


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

While I don't know what they require in your area... Here any leak repairs etc, no permit... Running new gas lines require permit.... Of course, permits are a hassle at tmes & cost $


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

The plumbing code absolutely requires a permit for installing any new gas line. 

As for hassle...
How much of a dang hassle is it to properly leak test a new section of pipe and to install it the way it is intended to be installed? A plumbing permit is inexpensive when you're getting an advocate to ensure that you're getting what you pay for and that it is done safely.

If your plumber doesn't want to get a permit, find someone more responsible that isn't willing to compromise their integrity or your safety by flying below the radar and avoiding the minimum standards set forth by the code.

I hate it when anyone even eludes to evading building permits.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

I know you are a inspector & a mod... But, just because someone doesn't get a permit / inspection doesn't mean they don't go by code (proper testing, installing ,etc,).... Some areas don't even have an inspections dept..I also understand / know that an insection is there to protect John Q. Public so, I not aganist it...Some of my best friends are local inspectors


----------

